# UPDATE...Lazer Auger problems



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

After reading the thread "sucky lazer", now that I thought about it, mine cut great until the last inch or so. I wanted to sell it for a smaller one, it's an 8, but then I did some searching on another forum. Seems it's a common problem of late with what looks to be an easy solution....Call Strikemaster! They are aware of a bad batch of blades made in China. I called them today, lady knew exactly what I was talking about, asked for the #'s off the blade cover, and promptly shipped me a new set of "good blades"...seems they were way off on the angle which affects that last push as the point goes through but the blades are still cutting. Don't know if this will solve the problem or is just lip service but hey, they're trying to make it right!
GO STRIKEMASTER!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

thats great news!! mine is a 4 yr old mora 8" that does fine for thinner ice and when its thicker we attatch it to a power head!!


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I called them as my 7 inch lazer does the same thing. The lady had me check my blades and they were made in sweden so that wasn't the answer for me. I explained that the auger worked exactly like yours since the day i had it and she said she would send me another free set out to try.

Hard to beat customer service like that.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

My blades are made in China - So I guess I will give them a call tomorrow and get a replacement set sent out.

Thanks BigDaddy


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

thanks for an update!! i was just thinking today, about calling them and telling them mine was crap! i will call tomorrow i got a # from there site.. thanks


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Called em today and lady said the problems was only on the power augers and such... But kept pushing the issue and then she wanted the numbers off the blades ... Gave them the numbers and she came back to tell us that those were the incorrect blades on the auger and they belong on the Power Augers not the hand...

Needless to say we have another set of blades in the mail.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

perchy did they send you blades for free??? i called today at 4pm and got an answering machine?? it wasnt a professional sounding one either.. kinda made me feel weird..


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

If you need to call Strikemaster, the number is 763-263-8999,and ask for Mike Katchmark.
How i know is i jut got an e-mail back today, and this is what i was told.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i called the same number at 4pm .. wonder how early they close?


----------



## WallyJigR (Apr 29, 2004)

8-5 central time mine say sweeden on them and it has done it since i bought it new. i just thought is was how the auger was


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

my old 7 year old mora with 7 year old blades cuts better then this thing.. if i dont get it fixed i am gonna sell it and get a new mora


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

peon said:


> perchy did they send you blades for free??? i called today at 4pm and got an answering machine?? it wasnt a professional sounding one either.. kinda made me feel weird..


Sure did. Called in the AM and the blades were shipped today.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i called and got ahold of them today!! they said they have seen post on the internet about this and didnt know where people got this info at.. its only the power augers lol.. but they did send me new blades!!! i thought they wouldn't since i got it on ebay ... she wanted to know if it was a ebay business or a random guy... "oh of course it was a business" lol


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't feel like busting out the camera but I got my new blades from Strikemaster today. There is definately a VISIBLE difference in the swedish blade and the chinese blades it used to have on it. They are more uniform along the blade edge whereas the old ones were wavy and almost tapered from inside to out. We'll see tomorrow!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Great customer service, new blades on the way for me. I got this auger last year after reading all the posts about how fast these augers cut. I took mine out and it was rough, no better than my Eskimo with 1 yr old blades. I was really disappointed in it. The wife paid full retail on it at Gander Mt. and I wasn't about to tell her it was junk but it performed poorly. It does have the Chinese made blades and they are sending the Swedish ones. I also asked about their exchange program when blades need sharpened, she told me they ONLY send out the Swedish ones for the exchange program.
Kudos to Strikemaster for their customer service!!!!
Thanks to whomever brought this up initially!


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

Yep, thanks for this post. Bought an 8" last year and it has been awful. Had to stop and take a break last year on 15" of ice for just the first hole.  I thought it was because of the 8" auger cutting more ice. I'm sure it will be harder than a 6" but I'm hoping the new blades on the way for me as well help out. Thanks!!!


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

ok guys I got a lazer for xmas it does have blades made in china,I haven't used it yet.So should I go ahead and call Strikemaster to get replacement blades? I guess I 'll find out tommorrow when I use it.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ted Dressel said:


> ok guys I got a lazer for xmas it does have blades made in china,I haven't used it yet.So should I go ahead and call Strikemaster to get replacement blades? I guess I 'll find out tommorrow when I use it.


Use it and see how it cuts... From all the talk about them I thought they'd cut the ice like butter... But that hasn't happened... I've struggled on the last 1/2 inch of ice or so...

Hopefully the replacements come soon and they are a whole lot better then these.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Ted Dressel said:


> ok guys I got a lazer for xmas it does have blades made in china,I haven't used it yet.So should I go ahead and call Strikemaster to get replacement blades? I guess I 'll find out tommorrow when I use it.


Well I going to call them Mon.Like everyone said that last little bit does'nt want to cut.I called strikemaster today and they are going to replace the blades no questions asked be here in 3 days.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

got my new blades today! after 3 days of fishing.. lol.. these blades look much better .. the blades that came on my auger look funny and the edge is miss-shaped ... the new blades say mora on them?? hmmm they are lazer blades though.... mora blades are not curved like these ones... did get a free sticker out of them!! lol. i did how ever break the rubber strap for the blade cover this weekend.. man they just dont make quality stuff!! i made my own replacement.. took a bungee cord and cut the ends off and tied a knot on the ends! works like a charm.. actually better then the rubber strap!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I got my new blades today and they look razor sharp, can't wait to try them out. I had also told them my rubber strap for my guard was broken and they sent 2 of them along with the blades as well as a sticker and a couple brochures. With customer service this good I'll be buying from them in the future. KUDOS to Strikemaster!!!!A1 customer service, I'll call them tomorrow and let them know! It never hurts to say thank you to the customer service folks, they get alot of BS from some people!!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

after all the trouble i have had with my auger.. even though the customer service has been good.. i wish i had bought a fin bore or nills auger! my mora was a good auger but the cover broke soon on it also... just seems like they could make some better stuff.. looks like the china blades bit them on the @$$... i bet they spent more money then they saved by getting cheap made blades...


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

I was at Gander Mountain the other day and saw some covers with the rubber strap for lazers and mora augers. Just so you know, you can buy them at Gander if you don't want to order from Strikemaster. I put my new blades on last night. Anyone use them yet? I wondered how they performed.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I'll be finding out how mine work today, will post later!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i tried mine on my way home!! GREAT!! works like a charm... and i will never need another cover strap.... this bungee cord will never break!


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Of course I went ahead and ordered one of these before searching OGF....doh...so I came across this thread recently and was bummed, thinking I'd have to go thru the blade change process etc...nope! Mine has the bladse from sweden, and came in one day from Erie...I don't work there by any means but was very pleased with my purchase from fishusa.com ...6.95 shipping on an auger and a few other items is hard to beat. Can't wait to give it a try tomorrow!


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Just received my new blades today can't wait to try them out tomorrow


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

mushroomman said:


> I'll be finding out how mine work today, will post later!


They worked so well a saugeye came right to the hole and jumped all over a Vib'e!


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Does anybody know where you can get anew wingnut for your augar at? lost mine you guessed it down the hole.Just a reminder always check your wingnut before drilling.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Take the bolt to Lowes or Home Depot, they have a vast assortment of wing nuts which will work. Ask one of the associates where the wing nuts are located they should take you right to them.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks! Without that little nut Its like cutting your arm off.


----------

